# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  iMac για 2 προτζέκτορες

## Kruder

Καλησπέρα. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ο iMac υποστηρίζει 2 προτζέκτορες? Δηλαδή, απο τις 2 thunderbolt εξόδους, με αντάπτορα σε HDMI ή VGA.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tsigarid

> Καλησπέρα. Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ο iMac υποστηρίζει 2 προτζέκτορες? Δηλαδή, απο τις 2 thunderbolt εξόδους, με αντάπτορα σε HDMI ή VGA.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Λογικά ναι, αφού υποστηρίζει 2 οθόνες. Για τον υπολογιστή, ο προτζέκτορας είναι οθόνη.

----------


## Kruder

Ευχαριστώ

----------

